# 99 cent .com Domain Names From GoDaddy - HURRY!!!



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

GoDaddy is running a current special on domain names, just 99 cents.

You can only use the special code to buy 1 name per account (thats why my kids, brother, mom and dad all have accounts). You can also use it to transfer the domain to GoDaddy from another registrar.

This is a limited time only, so hurry!!!

The special code is BOWL2010. Enter this code in the coupon code block on the payment form and click "Apply Code" and it will change the cost to 99 cents.

I don't know how long the code will last.

Good Luck,

Dennis Graves


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is this available on any .com domains or just their dollar menu names?


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Any new .com domain name.

It can't be used on a renewal though, it has to be a new domain name.

Dennis Graves


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, I just got back on line and bought me another domain. You're right, any domain for 99 cents. thanks again for the heads up


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Argh... I just brought two new domain names last week...


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

This code has expired. Hope you got to use it in time.

You can still get them for $6.99 using the info in this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t106269.html

Dennis Graves


----------



## speedy5044 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you , i just got 2 domains











Dennis Graves said:


> This code has expired. Hope you got to use it in time.
> 
> You can still get them for $6.99 using the info in this thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just saw this and hate that I missed out. Well maybe next time.


----------

